# Services Court Watch



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

*****
5 threads that will start the same, but have different watches in them.
I thought it better to separate them so that it is simpler to follow and can have a more accurate subject, and so help people searching in the future - I know it helps me when I am searching.
*****

Hi all

Been having a look around the forum for a few weeks and decided it was about time I actually registered and posted.

I've recently found that I'm quite interested in watches, it's nice to see some history or other factor that makes them not 'just another watch'.

Anyway, I've dug out my late father's watches to see if there was anything of interest and have been doing a bit of research. I have found that they are more of interest than any value (which I think is actually a good thing in a lot of ways), however I'm keen to find out as much as possible about them, and so thought I would ask you guys for some help.

Yes, I have done the obligatory searching first  but looking for more specific info if possible.

What I would lilke to know;

1) Date - an obvious one, we all like to know how old/new things are.
2) Where they were made/assembled - I've already found that one is from Sheffield, my families home town.
3) Value - and by this I just mean worth something significant or not - I have 2 brothers, and if there is any value here the would have to be some 'discussions' beyond those of 'do you mind if I have Dad's old watches?' 
4) Are they worth / do they need servicing, restoring, fixing etc.

...and any other things you may think relevant.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Now, the watches.......

****************************************************************************************************************

Services Court - 17 jewels - incabloc - Swiss Made - there is no information on the back

(This is the one I'm most interested in, because it's my favourite)

From Mach's posts on here I gather it's late 1930s to late 1950s - which would be about right.

Seems to run fine, loses a few minutes a day (at a guess, haven't accurately checked)

Brand new (cheap) strap today as i wanted to wear it a bit 



****************************************************************************************************************

I have more watches, but not really of interest here - all battery driven - a couple of Suunto, and some more cheapy ones - though now everyone is going retro, they may be coming of interest again.

Again, thanks for any help.

Thanks
Tim.C

===================

Haven't found an edit button yet, so on the end for the bit i forgot.

The 'glass' on the front is quite badly scratched, but it only shows when the light catches it, so it isn't really obvious in the picture. Really needs replacing, but then no longer original...Hmmm???


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may be able to polish out the scratch using a product called Polywatch - - and a bit of elbow/finger grease. Sit and look at telly while polishing away - - there are tutorials about for crystal polishing.

Does Mach know you have this one? You have to fill out Form 23/Z 67891 in triplicate plus a Pink Copy only from Form 452/nMach Section 42 in order to own a *ServiceS* watch you know 

Mind you that may have changed, the Regulations are updated each year or so.


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

I took the back off it yesterday.

Found the 6 digit serial number, and what looks like a hand engraved date. Really hard to read (or photo) but it looks like it might be 7 8 64 A or 7 8 64 H.

But I may be wrong, when I first saw it it looked like a name!!


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

Just bumping this one up.

Trying to decide whether to leave as is, or replace the crystal.

Some people have said "Ooh that will be really nice if you replace the front" others have said "Don't replace the front, the scratches make it look older and more authentic" (or something like that)

Can't decide.

Probably still need to get it serviced anyway. It runs fine when worn, but stops sometimes when on the shelf....sometimes after an hour or so, sometimes after much longer. I guess that means it needs a service.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Somehow missed this,I obviously must have been busy stomping on spammers & persecuting Seiko 200m Monster owners :bash: :laugh:

Anyway, a very nice Court you have there :yes:

It dates to the 1950s, sorry I can`t be more specific then that, as to the crystal,I`d replace it, imo, the scratches detract from the look of the watch which would look much better with a new one :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 50s sounds about right - and is what I though, but I think that was from one of your posts anyway!

My dad would have been between 18 and 28 in the 50s - so I think he probably had it from new, and I guess replaced it when the crystal was damaged, or I supposed he might just have wanted another watch  Though of all his watches I think this is best, so...

I like it anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tim.C said:


> Thanks for the reply. 50s sounds about right - and is what I though, but I think that was from one of your posts anyway!
> 
> My dad would have been between 18 and 28 in the 50s - so I think he probably had it from new, and I guess replaced it when the crystal was damaged, or I supposed he might just have wanted another watch  Though of all his watches I think this is best, so...
> 
> I like it anyway


 You obviously have excellent taste :thumbs_up:


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

So while clearing more stuff from my parents house I found these to go with the watch...........

Alas, no date on any of it.


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great find, I think it great when you get the packaging and papers to go with a vintage item.


----------

